

How to Bulletproof font-face Web Fonts - cwan
http://sixrevisions.com/css/font-face-web-fonts-issues/

======
ck2
Tip summary from personal experience:

* many font formats can be compressed (either pre-compressed or with mod-deflate, etc.) to make them load much faster

* make sure you serve them with the right caching headers

* make sure you serve them with the right mime-type as some browsers are picky

* don't get too carried away with more than a few fonts as it will cause content-flash and annoying rendering delays

and an obscure tip:

* don't place fonts behind http-auth because this causes some browsers to fail, even when the auth is presented

